# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΗ ΜΠΟΥΤΟΝ ΣΕ ΚΥΠΡΙ

## george33

Γεια σας,σε μια πολυκατοικία με θυροτηλέφωνα θέλω να προσθέσω ένα μπουτον σε ένα απο τα διαμερίσματα και μέσω μετασχηματιστή να στέλνει 12 Volt στο κυπρί της εισόδου και να ανοίγει απλά την πόρτα...χωρίς τίποτα άλλο , ούτε συσκευή για ομιλία κλπ....μήπως θα δημιουργήσω πρόβλημα στο σύστημα του θυροτηλεφώνου ; Θα δουλέψει όπως το σκέφτομαι;

----------


## gep58

Χωρίς συσκευή πως θα ξέρει ο ένοικος ότι κάποιος από κάτω καλεί το διαμέρισμά του για να ανοίξει;

----------


## lepouras

και ναι θα δημιουργήσεις και πρόβλημα στο σύστημα. πόσο έχει μια συσκευή. 10-15 ευρώ.?

----------


## george33

> και ναι θα δημιουργήσεις και πρόβλημα στο σύστημα. πόσο έχει μια συσκευή. 10-15 ευρώ.?



Γιατι θα δημιουργήσω πρόβλημα; Τα 12 Volt θα τα στείλω στο κυπρί από το τροφοδοτικό του θυροτηλεφώνου της οικοδομής...θα είναι σαν να πατάει κάποιος το θυροτηλέφωνο

----------


## lepouras

αυτό δεν το διευκρίνισες. νόμιζα ότι θα προσθέσεις άλλο τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## antonisfa

Εννοείς από το τροφοδοτικό των θυροτηλεφώνων/μπουτονιέρας εισόδου. Όχι όπως λες του θυροτηλεφώνου της οικοδομής ( ένα? ) ποιο εννοείς?

Μα αν είναι έτσι τότε θα βγάζει κάποια αναμονή ήδη για το κυπρί από το διαμέρισμα που λες.
Καλωδιώσεις έχει το διαμέρισμα? Αν ναι τότε σύνδεσε μονάχα την επιστροφή για το κυπρί μέσω ενός μπουτόν μεμονωμένο όπως λες...
Το υπάρχον κυπρί δεν είναι συνδεδεμένο στα άλλα διαμερίσματα?
Μήπως είναι γιαπί ακόμη αυτό που αναφέρεις?

----------


## george33

Το θέμα δεν είναι πόσο έχει μια συσκευή , αλλά το τι θέλει ο πελάτης....Η οικοδομή λοιπόν έχει δυο εισόδους και δυο διαφορετικά θυροτηλέφωνα. Ο δικός μου πελάτης έχει κανονικά θυροτηλέφωνο που ανοίγει την είσοδο που βρίσκεται στη πλευρά του...αλλά θέλει τώρα ένα μπουτονάκι αν τυχόν μπερδευτεί κάποιος καλεσμένος του και πάει στην άλλη είσοδο και τον πάρει τηλέφωνο και του πει οτι δεν βλέπει το όνομα του στα κουδούνια , αυτός να μπορεί απλά πατώντας το μπουτόν που θα του βάλω να ανοίγει την πόρτα....συσκευή για την δεύτερη μπουτονιέρα δεν θέλει....τι να τον κάνω.

----------


## antonisfa

Και γιατί δεν του λέει απλά να έρθει από την άλλη είσοδο εφόσον τον πάρει τηλέφωνο.

Μήπως δεν είναι κατά κάποιο λόγο σωστό (λέω τώρα...δε γνωρίζω..) να μην έχει πρόσβαση σε αυτήν την είσοδο ?

Τώρα κατάλαβα από ποιο τροφοδοτικό θα πάρεις, θα τραβήξεις τόσο μήκος καλωδίου έως το διαμέρισμα για να βάλεις το μπουτόν?

Σωστότερο θα ήταν να έβρισκεςκαι να έπαιρνες μια αναμονή από τις υπάρχουσες καλωδιώσεις της άλλης γραμμής θυροτηλεφώνων από κάποιο κοντινό στο τροφοδοτικό κουτί διακλάδωσης και να χρησιμοποιούσες μόνο την επιστροφή για το μπουτόν που αφορά το κυπρί.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Να του πει να παει απο τη σωστη εισοδο. Ποσο θα κοστισει ενα τετοιο μπουτον σε εργασια?
Βασικα εχει την συμφωνη γνωμη της πολυκατοικιας? Αυτο το λεω μη ξεκινησεις και στο δρομο σε δει καποιος ρωτησει  και μετα που θα του το πεις σταματησουν οι εργασιες και μεινεις απληρωτος
Το καλυτερο ειναι να βρεις μεσα απο τους διδρομους ενα ηδη υπαρχον ζευγαρι και να χρησιμοποιησεις μονο το μπουτον.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

Αν δωσεις ρευμα απ το υπαρχον τροφοδοτικο του θυροτηλεφωνου δεν θα εχεις κανενα προβλημα..
Μονο μη μπερδεψεις το + με το - και τα δωσεις αναποδα απ οτι τα δεινει η μπουτονιερα..

----------


## vasilllis

ποια θυροτηλεοραση εχει?

----------


## KATSO001

Εγω παντως εχω  σύνδεσει στο σπίτι μου στο ίδιο Κάπρι 2 διαφορετικά θυροτηλεφωνα,  το ένα μάλιστα δινει συνεχές ρεύμα και το άλλο εναλλασσόμενο (12v εννοειται) και δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα...

----------


## Nightkeeper

image.jpgimage (1).jpgΚαλησπέρα. Πριν κάποια χρονια ειχα κανει αυτο το κυκλωματακι με ενα ρελε και ενα έξτρα τροφοδοτικό (AC) για να ακούγεται κιόλας το Κυπρι όταν τροφοδοτείτε. Βρήκα το ζεύγος που τροφοδοτούσε το κυπρι,προσαρμοσα το ρελε και λειτουργει ακομα χωρης πρόβλημα. συγνωμη για το προχειρο σχεδιο.Αν κατι δεν είναι κατανοείτο ας γινουν ερωτησεισ .

----------


## george33

Τελικά αυτό που έκανα ήταν να συνδέσω την επαφή του μπουτόν στο θυρομεγάφωνο και όχι στο κυπρί....βρήκα την έξοδο του θυρομεγαφώνου που πάει προς το κυπρί και σύνδεσα εκεί το ένα άκρο του μπουτόν και το άλλο άκρο στο +12 Volt, δούλεψε καλά....Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τους ενοίκους γιατί όλοι μπαίνουν και απο τις δυο εισόδους,,,τώρα γιατί έχει δυο θυροτηλέφωνα δεν το κατάλαβα.

----------


## gep58

Τελικά δεν το ξεκαθαρίσαμε αν έχει 2 ανεξάρτητα κυκλώματα θυροτηλεφώνων ή ένα κύκλωμα με 2 μπουτονιέρες.





> ...βρήκα την έξοδο του θυρομεγαφώνου που πάει προς το κυπρί και σύνδεσα εκεί το ένα άκρο του μπουτόν και το άλλο άκρο στο +12 Volt, δούλεψε καλά....



Κάτι δεν πάει καλά εδώ ή δεν μπόρεσες να το διατυπώσεις σωστά ή δεν κατάλαβες ακριβώς τι σύνδεσες. Αν πούμε ότι χρησιμοποίησες το (+) για την ηλεκτρ/κή κλειδαριά λογικά θα υπάρξει βραχυκύκλωμα στο τροφοδοτικό. Το θυρομεγάφωνο τι σχέση έχει με την κλειδαριά ;
Ένα τυπικό σχέδιο της βασικής συνδεσμολογίας με 4 + n αγωγούς είναι αυτό στην εικόνα

LT Terraneo 1.jpg

----------


## vasilllis

τα ακρα του Button που ανοιγει το κυπρι θα πηρε και τα έβαλε παραλληλα και σε αλλο button.
θα ειναι πολυκατοικία με βοηθητικη εισοδο που εχει κυπρι χωρις θυροτηλεφωνο/θυροτηλεοραση για οικονομια.

----------


## george33

> Τελικά δεν το ξεκαθαρίσαμε αν έχει 2 ανεξάρτητα κυκλώματα θυροτηλεφώνων ή ένα κύκλωμα με 2 μπουτονιέρες.
> 
> 
> 
> Κάτι δεν πάει καλά εδώ ή δεν μπόρεσες να το διατυπώσεις σωστά ή δεν κατάλαβες ακριβώς τι σύνδεσες. Αν πούμε ότι χρησιμοποίησες το (+) για την ηλεκτρ/κή κλειδαριά λογικά θα υπάρξει βραχυκύκλωμα στο τροφοδοτικό. Το θυρομεγάφωνο τι σχέση έχει με την κλειδαριά ;
> Ένα τυπικό σχέδιο της βασικής συνδεσμολογίας με 4 + n αγωγούς είναι αυτό στην εικόνα
> 
> LT Terraneo 1.jpg



Το σύστημα ήταν δυο καλωδίων.....και αυτό που συμβαίνει στην οικοδομή είναι οτι εχουν δυο εισόδους και δυο διαφορετικά συστήματα θυροτηλεφώνου,......Στην αρχή πήρα το + απο το τροφοδοτικο και το - και τα πήγα στο κυπρι και διέκοπτα με το μπουτον το + , και δούλευε...όντα όμως πήγα να συνδέσω στο κυπρί και τα καλώδια τα μόνιμα που είχε τότε ναι, μου έκανε βραχυκύκλωμα και έτσι αναζήτησα άλλη λύση και βρήκα την σύνδεση του θυρομεγαφώνου στο ιντερνετ και είδα οτι στις επαφές του 1 και 3 πηγαίνει το +12 και στο 3 η εντολή για το κυπρί...σύνδεσα εκει παράλληλα και συνεργάζεται και το δικό μου μπουτόν και ολο το σύστημα της οικοδομής χωρίς πρόβλημα (προς το παρών δηλαδή) .

----------


## george33

Επίσης το θυροτηλέφωνο είναι ELISE ACET 2 καλωδίων , και βρήκα κάποιον Παπαχρήστου στην Αθήνα που τα έχει και μου έστειλε και συσκευές και θυρομεγάφωνο όταν χρειάστηκα παλιότερα.

----------


## vasilllis

Εχει παντως κατατοπιστικο σχεδιο,10 front door button ειδα,κυπρι πουθενα  :Biggrin:

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Εχει παντως κατατοπιστικο σχεδιο,10 front door button ειδα,κυπρι πουθενα



αυτο που γραφει SR κατω κατω στο σχεδιο ειναι λογικα το κυπρι..

----------

